# Crystal sound fusion CS4281



## garfield411 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a friend that recently put in the above mentioned sound card. The only problem he is having is the feedback when you move/drag the mouse. It hums it is very annoying. Does anyone have any ideas on what could be wrong. I have tried to mute anything that is not in use Mic, line in etc. I even have any sound boost settings turned off in the volume properties.

Please advise

Thx
Diego


----------



## thinklabtech (Aug 4, 2008)

hi there i ahve toshiba satellite laptop but the problem is everytime i play music it doesnt able to play, wheni check the computer mngt, Crystal Sound Fusion CS4281 is disabled but everytime i enable it my laptop restart but still it has red "x" behind the Crystal Sound Fusion.when i update the driver it cant find the location. please help me do i have to buy cd installer for this? help me please?


----------



## garfield411 (Jul 31, 2007)

first of all make sure that there isnt another program handling your sound. Go to sounds in control panel and check to see if the sound card is the one in use if not select it and apply. If that doesnt work first download the new drivers and/or software for the sound fusion and SAVE it on your computer! next go to device manager by going to system in control panel and uninstall the sound fusion. reboot and install the saved files you got before and see if that works. you could try also going to the website and ask them


----------



## anphoshy (Aug 10, 2008)

10/10 thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

